# sales tax on forest products



## trees2 (Sep 19, 2012)

Do you have to pay or charge sales tax on firewood,mulch , loam or native lumber ? Let's hear it!


----------



## D&B Mack (Sep 19, 2012)

Here in PA, there is no sales tax on firewood sold for home heating purposes at the retail level. However, there is sales tax on everything else; even on bundled firewood.


----------



## ATH (Sep 19, 2012)

Since sales tax is state law, you need the answer from your own state.


----------



## treesurgeon (Oct 31, 2012)

*new york tax*

no state tax on home heating fuel, like firewood. 
but there is county tax, and in erie county they want 4.75 percent.


----------



## lmbrman (Dec 10, 2012)

There have been some succesful legal challenges in regard to sales tax on forest products here in WI. As mentioned already, and same as some other states, firewood for home heating is not subject to WI sales tax, but the changes are in regard to forest products produced by the person who raises the trees. I think what i read was that a tree farmer in S WI sued because his farmer neighbors did not need to collect sales tax for products sold at the end of the driveway, and he felt his lumber should qualify as a farm product too.

If i am not mistaken he won this a while back and it has expanded. But what do i know.


----------

